# Hyacinthe Jadin - a mystery



## kangxi (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi all,
Does anybody know definitively when Hyacinthe Jadin was born?
I have a CD of some of his piano sonatas, played by Cecile Wang on the Discover International label, which says he was born in 1769. Another CD of piano sonatas (J-C Pennetier on Harmonia Mundi) also says 1769. 
A third CD of 2 of his piano concertos (Wen-Ying Tseng on the Premier Mondale / Forlane label, which also includes a concerto by his brother Louis-Emmanuel) says 1776.
My (very elderly 5th ed) Grove says 1768.
Wiki says 1776.
How can I find out for sure? I'll keep poking around on the net, but this forum is so knowledgeable that I'm sure you'll come up with the correct date. If all else fails I'll stroll into town tomorrow & check the latest Grove at the library.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I´d tend to rely on French wiki. And the other French web sources seem to specify same year, 1776 https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyacinthe_Jadin


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Online Grove says 27 April 1776.

I'd assume his brief life was largely conjectured from information about his more famous brother and father giving the earlier date until someone actually did the digging and found something like a birth record.


----------



## kangxi (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks, joen_cph, I'll go along with that - 1776 it is then. And thanks quack for the explanation that convinced me. It might seem trivial to some, but for those of us who prefer to organise their collections by date of composer's birth, such matters are supremely important.


----------

